# Start of the Superbloom



## longknife (Mar 6, 2019)

With all the rain, California fields will soon be filled with awesome colors. There are many side roads where they can be enjoyed without human structures.


----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2019)

*More Superbloom*















Hot pink Bigelow's Monkey Flower, purple Sand Verbena, delicate white and yellow Evening Primrose and desert lilies -- which opened up in December, signaling a super bloom was possible -- can be spotted, as can orange poppies, which blanket the sides of Southern California highways.


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2019)

*Flower-crazed Tourists and Instagrammers Cause ‘Super Bloom Apocalypse’ in California *






*Did I advertise it too much?*

_Who knew flowers could cause so much trouble?_

_City officials in Lake Elsinore, California have been forced to shut down Walker Canyon after last weekend, according to USA Today. The reason isn’t because of fires, floods, falling rocks or any other dangerous natural disasters in the area._

_It’s because of poppies._






@ Flower-crazed Tourists and Instagrammers Cause ‘Super Bloom Apocalypse’ in California

*And then there’s this:*






*Texas Is Having Its Most Spectacular Bluebonnet Bloom in a Decade *@ Texas Is Having Its Most Spectacular Bluebonnet Bloom in a Decade






Off runway at LAX

*Swarms of painted lady butterflies fill the California sky during extra bountiful annual migration* @ Swarms of painted lady butterflies fill the sky in California during annual migration | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 24, 2019)

Lake Elsinore CA


----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2019)

I remember seeing similar blooms when I was a kid without all those buildings anywhere in sight.


----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2019)




----------

